# Official: KC Herf 9/22, 4 pm, Fox and Hound



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

We will meet up at 4 at Fox and Hound on 103rd and Metcalf (located in the strip mall southwest of the intersection). They know we will be coming and will have a waitress for us to order dinner or drinks, whatever we want. Please RSVP here and pass the word on to other SBOTL's in the area. Try to keep a count going in this thread incase it gets bigger than I estimated so I can inform F/H.

I CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU GUYS!




Sidenote: We will probably still get together on a smaller scale on 8/25 if anyone is interested. Drop me a PM.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Consider this an RSVP for Sept. 22nd. 

:chk (it's a duck ..... really ......)

I'll let ya know ahead of time, if anyone will be comming with me, but as of now it's just myself.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Fox and hound location on google maps (it is the white rectangle in the middle of the screen)!

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=38.939375,-94.669286&spn=0.003931,0.010042&t=h&z=17&om=1


----------



## RLembke (Jun 28, 2006)

Count me in. My wife may have to work that morning/early afternoon but even if I'm there late, I'll be there. 

What kind of selection do they have at F&H? I want to buy a few sticks while there to show my patronage for their gorilla-friendly setting. 

Never been in F&H...jeans going to cut it or is this a slacks, bow tie and port sippin' establishment? I'll get my Bond suit ready if need be...:cb


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

RaiderinKS said:


> Fox and hound location on google maps (it is the white rectangle in the middle of the screen)!
> 
> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=38.939375,-94.669286&spn=0.003931,0.010042&t=h&z=17&om=1


i've got a post somewhere in this board with their menu and photos and website, etc.
----

IF i have a new job by then, i'll be there. if i don't, i'll drink a lava-flow or mai-tai on the beach for you all in hawaii... :al


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

IHT said:


> i've got a post somewhere in this board with their menu and photos and website, etc.
> ----
> 
> IF i have a new job by then, i'll be there. if i don't, i'll drink a lava-flow or mai-tai on the beach for you all in hawaii... :al


I don't get it, you only will come if you are working, otherwise you will be in hawaii? I wish I had that much spare cash built up that I could chill in Hawaii until I found a job...lol.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no, if i still have my current job, i'll be in hawaii. right now, i'm in california, then i'm home for 12 hours on mon/tues, then i fly to idaho until the 27th.
then i'm home for a few weeks, then fly to hawaii on the 17th...

UNLESS i get a new job... i won't be able to be there (at either of them).

:tu


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

wtf do you do?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

RaiderinKS said:


> wtf do you do?


Ahhhh.... the life of a high-priced, traveling gigolo !! :tu

:bn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i work on ft. leavenworth, as an Army defense contractor. i don't even remember all where i've been this year alone.


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

consider STL represented.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cman78 said:


> consider STL represented.


i need to get back there and visit all the gravesites....
that's where i spent the majority of my pre-adult life.


----------



## Tappy (Jul 25, 2007)

Unless something weird happens I'll be there


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

List of attendees:
1) RaiderinKS + 1
2) Erratum
3) RLembke
4) cman78
5) Tappy


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

RLembke said:


> Count me in. My wife may have to work that morning/early afternoon but even if I'm there late, I'll be there.
> 
> What kind of selection do they have at F&H? I want to buy a few sticks while there to show my patronage for their gorilla-friendly setting.
> 
> Never been in F&H...jeans going to cut it or is this a slacks, bow tie and port sippin' establishment? I'll get my Bond suit ready if need be...:cb


I will have to double check what they have, but the selection is not real large. Maybe 8 different kinds of smokes total. And it is definitely a jeans place.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

RaiderinKS said:


> I will have to double check what they have, but the selection is not real large. Maybe 8 different kinds of smokes total. And it is definitely a jeans place.


across Metcalf Ave is a shop called "Cigar & Tabac" that has a nice selection of cigars (and pipes - it's home of the KC pipe club).
i don't recall what Fox & Hound has, but i wouldn't smoke anything out of their glass case.

i'll dig to find my links to the Fox & Hound site with their menu and photos of the place.
it's like a pub atmosphere on the two smoking sides, with tons of dart boards and pool tables. sh*tloads of space as well, not some cramped up area for smokers.

----
edits to add links.
----


myself said:


> mapquest link to fox and hound.
> 
> once you get off hwy 435, go north, past hooters on your left, down a wee bit, you'll have to turn around (U-turn) at the light on 103rd, or turn left on 105th and just drive through all that strip mall area... not "easy" to find, but not hard either.





links to their website post said:


> it's like, to me, an upscale applebees, only not as "get 'em in, get 'em out" type of attitude. a place you can actually sit down a for a while in.
> 
> the last time we were there was during the jets/steelers playoff game. and for being in a "yuppy" part of town, the place wasn't packed, nobody gave us a 2nd look for sitting there smoking a ton of cigars.
> 
> ...


you may also want to call them up and talk to the "event coordinator" really quick, just to ensure you have a space for the CS guys reserved.

here's an old topic, where i got the links from.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10459


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I am a "maybe" for that day. If "the boss" has other plans, I will go to the Outlaw's Rocky Patel event first. Then I will be on my way to Fox & Hound.


----------



## RLembke (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah, I've been to C&T many a time. I usually stop at Deibels down in Leawood if any B&M at all but C&T works. Better selection than Deibels.

I wouldn't purchase the smokes from F&H for any reason other than to patronize the place. If they aren't in too good of shape, I suppose I can patronize by upgrading a drink or two instead! :al


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

IHT said:


> you may also want to call them up and talk to the "event coordinator" really quick, just to ensure you have a space for the CS guys reserved.


doooooooooood, you are dealing with a pro here. I have already talked to her and confirmed our attendance, hopefully in the 12 to 20 person range.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

List of attendees:
1) RaiderinKS + 1
2) Erratum
3) RLembke
4) cman78
5) Tappy
6) allanb3369


Maybes:
1) JHawk
2) JakaAch
3) IHT


Folks we haven't heard from yet:
1) ssutton219
2) drrgill
3) volum
4) ca21455


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Wish I could make it .... maybe next time.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey brother ... put me down for a "+1" .... I'm not certain a friend o' mine can make it, but I told her that she was welcome if she would like to go.



RaiderinKS said:


> List of attendees:
> 1) RaiderinKS + 1
> 2) Erratum +1
> 3) RLembke
> ...


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Sorry, my laptop can't find the operating system (sounds like a serious defect) so I have had to find computer access here and there.

Got a new laptop and the dumb thing can't find the wireless connection.

Anyway, I will be out of town on 9/22 so will not be able to make this one.

Have fun and keep me informed on any future events.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm out unfortunately...I will be probably be a new daddy right around that time and should probably stay around town!


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

volum said:


> I'm out unfortunately...I will be probably be a new daddy right around that time and should probably stay around town!


Probably a good decision! Let us know when it happens and what cigar you celebrated with!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I want to be there but.......there are 3 things that have to happen for me to be there...and I will work on those and let you know soon!!!





Shawn


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> I want to be there but.......*there are 3 things that have to happen for me to be there*...and I will work on those and let you know soon!!!
> 
> Shawn


I am gonna leave that one alone. :r I hope you can make it I look forward to meeting as many BOTL I can. You included.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

1)Wife has to say ok---50/50 chance
2)Work Schedule needs to change--75% chance of weekends off
3)Find a babysitter for 5 kids--25-30% Chance right now




so....Its an up-hill battle but its a possibility!!!




Shawn


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> 1)Wife has to say ok---50/50 chance
> 2)Work Schedule needs to change--75% chance of weekends off
> 3)Find a babysitter for 5 kids--25-30% Chance right now
> 
> ...


And here I thought you needed a shit, shower, and shave.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

And why would I need to do that????




LOL...:fu


BTW...Enjoyed the Grand Cru #5 Willis!!





Shawn


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

RaiderinKS said:


> List of attendees:
> 1) RaiderinKS + 1
> 2) Erratum
> 3) RLembke
> ...


I have to check what is happening then, but at this time it looks like a good date. You can add me to the "maybe" list!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Oog Oog said:


> I have to check what is happening then, but at this time it looks like a good date. You can add me to the "maybe" list!


WooHoo !! .... Hope you can make it, Warren ... It'll be good to see you !


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

This is my official RSVP. As a brand spanking new member, I'll be attending.


----------



## RLembke (Jun 28, 2006)

Sweet...this is getting to be a nice crowd.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Possible attendance: between 9 and 14!

List of attendees:
1) RaiderinKS + 1
2) Erratum + 1
3) RLembke
4) cman78
5) Tappy
6) allanb3369
7) GKitty217


Maybes:
1) JHawk
2) JakaAch
3) IHT
4) ssutton219
5) Oog Oog


Folks we haven't heard from yet:
1) drrgill


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

greg, is this the same fox and hound we herfed at several years ago?

i really liked that place was a great pub fer a herf
someone should get ahold of rkt he's not far and if kieth is free that weekend i will try to come over.

k


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

RaiderinKS said:


> Possible attendance: between 9 and 14!
> 
> List of attendees:
> 1) RaiderinKS + 1
> ...


GKitty (Crystal) was my "+1" ... so I took that off.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I've got 'er penciled in! Move the Oogs on up to the "_List of Attendees_"!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

drill said:


> greg, is this the same fox and hound we herfed at several years ago?
> 
> i really liked that place was a great pub fer a herf
> someone should get ahold of rkt he's not far and if kieth is free that weekend i will try to come over.
> ...


kerry,

same place we had it at a few years ago.

i haven't seen keith on in a long while.
maybe one of these newer guys organizing the shindig should send him a quick "PM" with a link to this topic?

greg

ps - so far, doesn't look like i'll be in the continental US at that time. 
pss - sent rkt a PM.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Possible attendance: between 9 and 14!

List of attendees:
1) RaiderinKS + 1
2) Erratum
3) RLembke
4) cman78
5) Tappy
6) allanb3369
7) GKitty217
8) Oog Oog


Maybes:
1) JHawk
2) JakaAch
3) IHT
4) ssutton219


Folks we haven't heard from yet:
1) drrgill


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Topside.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

:c

So I got a wedding invitation in the mail and guess when it's for. RAWR!!

*sigh* It's at 4, so I may be able to cut out on the reception early enough to catch you guys later, but I need to be moved to the maybe list. 

It's a tough call to make. I'm excited to attend my first herf, but they're good friends and a lot of my friends will be in attendance. Wait... why am I making excuses? . . . Oh yeah, cause I really want to herf! 

Damnit!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

GKitty217 said:


> :c
> 
> So I got a wedding invitation in the mail and guess when it's for. RAWR!!
> 
> ...


There'll be other herfs for you to show off your foo foo cigars, young lady :ss

Seriously, .. hope you can make it Crystal, and if you can't then .. no worries. There *will* be other oppertunities.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

monsoon said:


> There'll be other herfs for you to show off your foo foo cigars, young lady :ss
> 
> Seriously, .. hope you can make it Crystal, and if you can't then .. no worries. There *will* be other oppertunities.


Yeah, after I lay the smackdown, you guys will probably want to show me who is boss sometime in the future.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Bumpity bumpity bump, dont forget to give your wife the hump.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

can't make it. i'll be in hawaii, working 12 hr shifts, wishing i was home.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Possible attendance: between 9 and 14!

List of attendees:
1) RaiderinKS + 1
2) Erratum
3) RLembke
4) cman78
5) Tappy
6) allanb3369
7) GKitty217
8) Oog Oog

Maybes:
1) JHawk
2) JakaAch
3) ssutton219

Folks we haven't heard from yet:
1) drrgill

C'mon guys, tell your friends. We need to get more!


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

ARGHH!!! I got an invitation today to a family reunion and wouldn't you know yup same day. Sorry fellas (and lady) I am gonna have to retract my RSVP for the HERF.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Sorry to be missing you Greg, but I hear the poi is excellent!

Add a guest to my invitation.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

scratch my name off the list, i'll be out of town. 

i did make a post over at c-weekly, with a link to this topic....
http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?p=2247460#2247460


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> scratch my name off the list, i'll be out of town.
> 
> i did make a post over at c-weekly, with a link to this topic....
> http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?p=2247460#2247460


When are ya leavin', brother ... & how long are ya gone for ? ... we'll have to have another herf when you get back & have a day to relax.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I have been dropping mad PM's on anyone in KS/MO area all week, so if anyone wants to help out so we can get more turnout, I would appreciate it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

did you all PM the member "rkt"?
i think i recall "drill" saying he'd show up if you got "rkt" to come out. probably too late now.

word to the wise: if you want to try some of the oldest/best cigars you've ever had, and listen to someone who can't even tell you how many cigars (or where they are) he owns, then try to get drill down for a visit.

one of the guys that made clubstogie what it is today. always a blast to talk with at a herf, just keep loaded pistols away from him.
--
edit:
doug, sorry i'm slow in the reply, i don't view this forum often.
i fly on monday, get back on the 2nd of Oct.
was thinking about seeing if some of the "pipe guys" would show up to the KC pipe show, which is the first weekend of November. they have tables in the back of the room to sit down and Bs.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> did you all PM the member "rkt"?
> i think i recall "drill" saying he'd show up if you got "rkt" to come out. probably too late now.
> 
> word to the wise: if you want to try some of the oldest/best cigars you've ever had, and listen to someone who can't even tell you how many cigars (or where they are) he owns, then try to get drill down for a visit.
> ...


I plan to be there ! ... I missed it last year but plan to attend this one. We'll be in touch as the dates approach....I'm looking forward to it !


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well Guys...I finally got the confirmation that I will not be able to attend. My FIL will be flying in on the Thrus. before and not leaving till the 25th. Now if I can somehow convince him and my wife we need to go..well I have a better chance of finding a babysitter for all 6 kids...LOL



Have fun guys I will be there in spirit




Shawn


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I got your PM raider and I am going to try and attend. I am going to the Rocky Patel event at Outlaw Cigar and then will plan on heading down to F&H. I am a super newb, but I will try and bring something worth bringing.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

ultramag said:


> I got your PM raider and I am going to try and attend. I am going to the Rocky Patel event at Outlaw Cigar and then will plan on heading down to F&H. I am a super newb, but I will try and bring something worth bringing.


Famous last words.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ultramag said:


> I got your PM raider and I am going to try and attend. I am going to the Rocky Patel event at Outlaw Cigar and then will plan on heading down to F&H. I am a super newb, but I will try and bring something worth bringing.


Will be good to meet ya, brother !!


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I can't make it. I am heading up a cruise night and car show that afternoon. It has been planned since April and I'm charge. Wish I could be there though.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

RaiderinKS said:


> Famous last words.


????


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

ultramag said:


> ????


I was thinking the same thing. :hn

Just bring yourself! Don't sweat what cigars you bring. I'll have a cigar or two for ya to try. :ss


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Unless something changes between now and then, count me as in! See everyone there. p


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

One Week Left!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Coming up fast! Can't wait! See youse all soon!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Looking forward to it as well. Looking forward to meeting some area gorillas!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*!! WOOT !!*


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Do we have a reserved section at Fox & Hound?


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

JHawk said:


> Do we have a reserved section at Fox & Hound?


Yeah, I reserved space for 10-20 people. Now that you mention it though, I will drop an email and make sure we are still on the calendar.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I figured you had everything under control... just wanted to make sure they were ready for us! Good job organizing this herf! :tu


----------



## RLembke (Jun 28, 2006)

My apologies, fellas. I'm going to have to call in 'absent'. Details aren't necessary but the good of the many has taken precedence over the good of the one. 

Carry on.....burn something for me!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

RLembke said:


> My apologies, fellas. I'm going to have to call in 'absent'. Details aren't necessary but the good of the many has taken precedence over the good of the one.
> 
> Carry on.....burn something for me!


Was looking forward to meeting you, brother. There will be a next time :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

!!!!!!!!!!!! See ya all tomorrow evening !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

RaiderinKS said:


> Possible attendance: between 9 and 14!
> 
> List of attendees:
> 1) RaiderinKS + 1
> ...


Take me off the Maybes list I will be there. 
I think that RLembke & cman78 posted that they can't make it this time.

Thanks again to Willis. Great job.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

List of attendees:
1) RaiderinKS + 1
2) Erratum
3) JHawk
4) JakaAch
5) Tappy
6) allanb3369
7) GKitty217
8) Oog Oog
9) Ultramag

Small crowd, but it will still be fun anyways!

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Hammertime .... lol*

Gentlemen....(and you too Willis :ss)....Yesterday was a blast !

Thanks for getting this together, Willis .. a good time was had by all. We simply do not do this enough around Kansas City. It was great seeing some familliar faces and meeting some new ones. Thanks for that.

We are gunna need to do this again soon !


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Hammertime .... lol*



monsoon said:


> Gentlemen....(and you too Willis :ss)....Yesterday was a blast !
> 
> Thanks for getting this together, Willis .. a good time was had by all. We simply do not do this enough around Kansas City. It was great seeing some familliar faces and meeting some new ones. Thanks for that.
> 
> We are gunna need to do this again soon !


I agree. Good time and needs to happen more, soon. 
Maybe a KU vs Kstate BBall Herf..


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Hammertime .... lol*



JaKaAch said:


> I agree. Good time and needs to happen more, soon.
> Maybe a KU vs Kstate BBall Herf..


I will be the third to say it was a great time! Yes we need to do it more often -- we could start with FnH for the KU-KSU football game in two weeks!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Hammertime .... lol*

I also want to add it was great to meet you guys. You don't usually get to put some names w/ faces this quick after joining a site. I also would like to do this as often as we can. That being said, I have a previous engagement the weekend of the 5th if that is the KU-KSU football game in two weeks.

Anyway, you guys sure know how to make the newb feel like one of the guys and I can't thank you enough for the generosity you all showed me. You guys and this site amaze me. Thanks for bringing us together Willis.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Hammertime .... lol*

If you guys want to do a KSU-KU game herf, go for it, but I will be celebrating the K-State victory AT the game.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Took me a little longer to check in, but I have to add my kudos to Willis for throwing this together. It was well worth the drive. Hopefully next time I won't have a little girl distracting me so much (but she had a good time too)! Great seeing you all, and meeting the new faces!

I keep watching the HERF threads, and will be to any I can make it North to!


----------

